# My First Red Head



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Bigger than i thought, about the size of an Escudo.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats on the Histo! Just let me know when to get a tank ready!


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome, great work keep it up


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool, congrats! nice to see more people having success with these guys.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Frog Day two years from now, you won't be able to give those damn things away!

(Just kidding, that's a really nice wee one).

Richard.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Beautiful Mark! Grats.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Nicey Nicey


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

you never forget your first red head!!!


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Very cool! I think people can tell that these will be available and maybe more affordable to anyone who wants some. Not that they're impossible to find or priced for only rich people, but I'd still rather wait until it's easier. I know right now you just have to be really persistent and get in on some early and wait. 

Richard, rare or common doesn't matter to me. I'd definitely love to have a histrionica tank eventually! 

Maybe I'll find someone to trade a trio of froglets for 40 azureus tadpoles haha. I can dream. 

I always love seeing this species in person. An obligate egg feeder that looks like a normal sized terrestrial frog. Pretty cool.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

congrats on the first step: getting them out of water.

Now keep up the ggod work and make him/them pass the first year successfully...


Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Congrats! Good looking froglet.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

DJboston said:


> Very cool! I think people can tell that these will be available and maybe more affordable to anyone who wants some. Not that they're impossible to find or priced for only rich people, but I'd still rather wait until it's easier. I know right now you just have to be really persistent and get in on some early and wait.
> 
> Richard, rare or common doesn't matter to me. I'd definitely love to have a histrionica tank eventually!
> 
> ...


Yeah it might take a while still to get to that point, mine are breeding like crazy and so far I only got one who's made it to the 7 month point - the good news is they're still going at it and the froglets are looking better and better


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

I've just moved three youngsters out to their own viv - (was getting tight in there with the breeding trio too) they have been in it a couple of weeks and are thriving - bold as really bold things. 

I'll be adding some photos of it to our website over the weekend.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Mworks said:


> I've just moved three youngsters out to their own viv - (was geeting tight in there with the breeding trio too) they have been in it a couple of weeks and are thriving - bold as really bold things.
> 
> I'll be adding some photos of it to our website over the weekend.
> 
> ...


How old are your oldest Marcus?


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Just coming on for eight months the oldest - then a five month one and a two month one. I know there is this 'legend' about how long they stay with the adult frogs but I can't think of any reason why? I have seeded the new viv with gallons of springs and isos which they constantly hunt and the viv provides lots of space and secure out of sight areas areas for them - not that they use them. I moved all three at the same time - a 'saftey in numbers' sort of thing and all three hunker down in the largest of the broms every night and appear to be well settled.

One of the problems I find with leaving them in with the adults long term is feeding. Even when I target feed the froglets the adults just rush in and take. What you end up with is obese adults or malnourished froglets. 

Regards
Marcus


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Really? Mine seem happy as clams all in there together and parents, froglets, sub adults will all eat pretty well next to each other. How large by gallons is your tank? I keep the kids in as long as possible, it is getting crowded in there though with 7 or more frogs at a time so some are coming out soon. We need to set this network up soon man so we can start trading stuff................


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

10 days in, this guy has stripes, the 2nd is all spots


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah that will change, the ones without the "spotty" look become more reticulated as they grow


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2004)

Congrats Mark!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

The other one in the tank, all yellow.


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Looking really good Mark - great to see more and more Redhead youngsters appearing!

The important thing now they are 'out and about' is springtails, springtails and more springtails!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

This proves my point that the big issues with these frogs being legal and so very difficult to breed (which is turning out to be not-so-true) that they MUST be wild caught. Husbandry on these frogs has come a long way and it's great to see the froggers who have these frogs are successful and proving to all the nay-sayers that it is indeed possible!!.. 

Congratulations Mark.. 

Peter Keane


----------

